# moving to Vancouver



## meydza (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, me and my partner are moving to Vancouver next month. Was just wondering if anyone could recommend some good areas to live in????


----------



## PoundFoolish (Apr 17, 2010)

meydza said:


> Hi everyone, me and my partner are moving to Vancouver next month. Was just wondering if anyone could recommend some good areas to live in????


Vancouver now holds the title of having the most expensive real estate in the English-speaking world.

Just living wherever you want in the city is probably not possible anymore, unless you are extremely well-off. It would be best to include some info about what you're willing to spend in your question.


----------



## Bean (Dec 8, 2009)

meydza said:


> Hi everyone, me and my partner are moving to Vancouver next month. Was just wondering if anyone could recommend some good areas to live in????


Hi, 

It really depends on how much you want to spend. The areas that are close to the beach or mountain trails are more expensive. The suburbs (Surrey, Langley, Port Moody etc) are cheaper but then the transport system is limited (if you don't have a car). 

Bean


----------



## jenns027 (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I live in Vancouver (actually in a city/suburb called Burnaby) and I must say it's expensive. But beautiful.

Surrey is cheaper, it's connected to the central areas by the Skytrain. However there's reportedly more crime there (although people living there tell me it's not that bad) and it has a bad reputation, if you say you're from surrey, you're made fun of.

Langley is significantly cheaper than Vancouver, however it is far away. My aunt lives there, she has a great quality of life, however she also drives which is essential out there. I don't drive and it takes me two hours one way to go out to visit her on public transit.

There are further out regions like Maple Ridge, Mission, Chilliwack, same deal, cheaper, more suburban, far away. There's a train linking these regions to Vancouver if you don't end up working out there, but still.

Coquitlam/ Port Coquitlam are still remote, but not as remote and becoming more popular. More family oriented, suburban. There has been an ongoing promise that they'll be linked to the Skytrain with their own rapid transit line. It's been promised for about 10 years though.

New Westminster is actually one of my favourites. It's got more character than the suburban areas, more apartments and older style houses, however it's not as wealthy as the other areas. It is a bit scuzzier at night. But it's wayy cheaper than Burnaby and it's on the skytrain line, takes 25 minutes to get downtown. It's central to a lot of other areas and right along the river. They are actually pumping a lot of money into the waterfront area and the housing around it to clean it up.

Richmond is a huge suburb landwise, not a lot of people living out there yet. There's areas of development but also there is farm land. I don't know too much about the cost.

Burnaby is the closest suburb to Vancouver. It's clean, fairly quiet, kinda boring. Expensive. Lots of apartments but also lots of houses, but they are expensive.

Vancouver has housing, but it is the most expensive. There are always rentals though.


----------

